# les X que/qui sont Y et Z - attribut & sujet



## schmilblick

Bonsoir,

Je voulais savoir pourquoi on écrit :

"... les grandeurs que sont la masse et la vitesse ...."

J'écrirais plutôt :

"... les grandeurs qui sont la masse et la vitesse ..."

Pouvez-vous m'expliquer cette tournure qui vient apparement du domaine des sciences ?


----------



## Geyerfalck

Pas facile. Tout est affaire de nuances à ce niveau-là.

Interprétation perso :
"les grandeurs que sont..." : indique que la masse et la vitesse sont des grandeurs, mais que d'autres unités de grandeur peuvent exister.

"les grandeurs qui sont..." : indique que la masse et la vitesse sont des unités de grandeur, mais que ce sont les seules.


----------



## Chimel

schmilblick said:


> cette tournure qui vient apparement du domaine des sciences


Non, ce n'est pas propre au domaine des sciences, l'explication est grammaticale. "Que" est le pronom relatif en fonction d'attribut, comme dans "L'imbécile que je suis!"

Compare par exemple:
- ces grands hommes qui ont marqué l'Histoire: pronom relatif sujet de la proposition relative
- ces grands hommes que sont Churchill et de Gaulle: pronom relatif en fonction d'attribut


----------



## schmilblick

Merci à vous deux !!

Je ne connaissais pas encore le pronom relatif en fonction d'attribut. En fait, on apprend le plus souvent que le pronom "que" a la fonction du COD. En tout cas, c'est troublant pour moi mais je crois que je ne ferai plus cette erreur grâce à votre explication.

Enfin, je vous propose un raccourci : Dès que l'on a un relatif avec le verbe être c'est un pronom relatif en fonction d'attribut. J'attend vos contrexemples s'il y en a 

Merci à vous !!


----------



## Xence

> Dès que l'on a un relatif avec le verbe être c'est un pronom relatif en fonction d'attribut.


Ah, non ! Pas n'importe quel pronom relatif.
"Qui" peut être suivi du verbe _être _et avoir néanmoins la fonction de sujet (_La femme qui est dans mon lit n'a plus vingt ans..._). La fonction d'attribut évoquée plus haut concerne le pronom "que".


----------



## schmilblick

D'accord. Merci pour cette phrase d'exemple tout à fait inspirant 

Par contre, est-ce que je peux écrire :

_La femme qu'est mon amour n'a plus vingt ans..._. 

où est-ce que c'est toujours :

_La femme qui est mon amour n'a plus vingt ans..._. 

(on va y arriver, j'éspère enfin...)


----------



## Xence

> La femme qu'est mon amour n'a plus vingt ans....


Mouais... Grammaticalement, ça se tient. Le "que" ici a bien une fonction d'attribut. Mais la phrase est un peu bizarre. Je me verrais mal la dire, moi, en tout cas.
En utilisant un autre verbe d'attribution, et en supposant que la femme en question s'appelle Ginette, on peut dire par exemple:
_La femme qu'est devenue Ginette n'a plus vingt ans..._

[…]


----------



## schmilblick

> La femme qu'est devenue Ginette n'a plus vingt ans...



Par contre, là, le pronom relatif n'a plus la fonction d'attribut mais il est COD (le que étant le COD et Ginette étant le sujet). La phrase relative étant courte on a le droit de positionner le sujet derrière le verbe. On pourrait très bien écrire :

_La femme que Ginette est devenue n'a plus vingt ans..._


En conclusion, je dirais que quand le pronom relatif est un attribut, le verbe de la phrase relative est forcément "être" (tandis que devenir ou tout autre verbe ne peut pas entraîner une relative où que est l'attribut).

Bon, j'éspère que vous me suivez encore après cette réflexion quelque peu délirante.


----------



## Xence

> Par contre, là, le pronom relatif n'a plus la fonction d'attribut mais il est COD (le que étant le COD et Ginette étant le sujet).


Essayons de décomposer cette phrase.

_Ginette est devenue femme.
La femme n'a plus vingt ans._

Dans la première phrase, _femme _est bien un attribut du sujet _Ginette_, et non un COD, pour deux raisons:
1. Nous avons bien un verbe attributif: _devenir_.
2. _Ginette _et _femme _sont la même personne.




> En conclusion, je dirais que quand le pronom relatif est un attribut, le verbe de la phrase relative est forcément "être"


Je ne suis pas d'accord. L'attribut du sujet est en général relié à celui-ci par un verbe d'état: être, retser, devenir, sembler, paraître...


----------



## schmilblick

Je vais devoir méditer un moment de vos conclusions. Si jamais vous avez des liens qui me permettraient de mieux cerner la différence entre COD et attribut du sujet n'hesitez pas à les diffuser.

En tous cas merci.


----------



## Xence

Bien sûr schmilblick. En voici quelques uns qui pourraient être utiles:

Grammaire : L'attribut
Grammaire AIDENET : analyse grammaticale de l'attribut du sujet
Attribut (grammaire) — Wikipédia


----------



## ndiayemonsta

Pourquoi qui n'est pas employé dans cette phrase: "C'est  le cas dans l'ex-colonie et les ex-protectorats que sont l'Algérie, le Maroc

et la Tunisie...


----------



## Maître Capello

L'Algérie est une ex-colonie, mais une ex-colonie n'est pas l'Algérie. 

En fait si _X est Y_, alors on dira _le X *qui* est Y_, mais _le Y *qu'*est X_.


----------



## sono Iran

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un m'a demandé pourquoi dans "Ces deux principales sources d'énergie *que *sont l'électricité et le pétrole,..." on utilise *que* et pas *qui*. Je comprends ça intuitivement, mais je n'ai pas pu expliquer! 
Comment vous expliquer ça?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

la raison en est que "l'électricité et le pétrole" est le _sujet réel_ de la phrase, et "ces deux principales sources d'énergie" est l'_attribut du sujet_. Et non l'inverse.

Or, un sujet est suivi du pronom relatif "qui", et un attribut ou un complément du pronom "que".


----------



## sono Iran

Merci, est-ce que vous pouvez me donner encore un exemple pour l'emploi de ce "que" après l'attribut du sujet?


----------



## snarkhunter

... Pourquoi pas ?

_"En France, on fait encore souvent référence aux grands hommes d'Etat *que* furent Napoléon et de Gaulle."_


----------



## Shoushoulya

Bonjour tout le monde, dessous il y a un extrait d'une résolution du Conseil de Sécurité. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est marqué les principes - que sont. Puisque la deuxième partie énumère ces principes, pourquoi on ne dit pas "les principes qui sont" ? Peut-être c'est une tournure propre au jargon juridique ? Sinon, je serais comme d'habitude preneuse d'autres exemples utilisant la même structure.
_"Réaffirmant _les principes fondamentaux du maintien de la paix que sont le consentement des parties, l’impartialité et le non-recours à la force, sauf en cas de légitime défense ou pour la défense du mandat, et _conscient _que le mandat de chaque mission de maintien de la paix est déterminé en fonction des besoins et de la situation du pays concerné"


----------



## Yendred

"_que sont_" sert ici à donner des exemples de "_principes fondamentaux du maintien de la paix_".
On aurait pu dire à la place "_parmi lesquels_" :
_Réaffirmant les principes fondamentaux du maintien de la paix parmi lesquels le consentement des parties, ..._

"_*qui *sont_" aurait pu être utilisé, mais aurait introduit une énumération fermée et complète, alors qu'avec "_*que *sont_", l'énumération reste ouverte à d'autres possibilités.

Comparez :
_Un feu tricolore possède trois couleurs, *qui *sont le vert, le orange et le rouge_ (il y a trois couleurs et pas plus)
_J'aime les couleurs chaudes *que *sont le rouge et le orange _(je donne des exemples de couleurs chaudes, sachant que d'autres couleurs peuvent être chaudes)


----------



## OLN

_Que_ est juste.
X, Y et Z sont les trois principes (du....) → les trois principes (du...)* que* sont X, Y et Z.
X, Y et Z constituent les trois principes (du ...) →  les trois principes (du...) *que* constituent X, Y et Z.

Je ne suis pas certaine que "que sont" introduise nécessairement un liste ouverte (non exhaustive), au contraire. Voir les exemples au n°3.

La différence que je perçois est que la proposition introduite par "qui sont" et placée entre des virgules est explicative.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comparez :

_Le consentement des parties, l’impartialité et le non-recours à la force *sont* les principes fondamentaux du maintien de la paix._ (sujet ↔ attribut)
_→ les principes fondamentaux du maintien de la paix *que sont* __le consentement des parties, l’impartialité et le non-recours à la force_

Et :

Les principes fondamentaux du maintien de la paix *sont* le consentement des parties, l’impartialité et le non-recours à la force. (sujet ↔ attribut)
_→ les principes fondamentaux du maintien de la paix *qui sont* le consentement des parties, l’impartialité et le non-recours à la force_


----------



## Shoushoulya

Merci OLN et Maître Capello.
Je crois que j'ai compris. La structure avec "qui sont" est également possible. Le choix de structure définit seulement quelle partie de la phrase joue le rôle de la "composant active" c'est-à-dire du sujet.


----------



## Haehoo Choi

Tous les grands acteurs que sont L'OIF, L'union africaine...


pourquoi dans cette phrase, la conjonction doit  *être* 'que' et non 'qui'??


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour

Parce que _tous_ _les grands acteurs_ n’est pas le sujet mais le complément.


----------



## Haehoo Choi

Mais 'tous les grands acteurs' est le sujet, et tous les acteurs sont  'L'OIF, L'union africaine...'
Je ne comprends pas exactement ce que tu entends par complément.


----------



## SergueiL

On ne peut pas écrire : _tous les acteurs sont l'OIF, l'Union Africaine_... mais on peut écrire : _L'OIF, l'Union Africaine sont les grands acteurs de..._, le véritable sujet est l'OIF, L'Union Africaine.
Tous les grands acteurs est donc l'attribut de l’auxiliaire être.

L'OIF, l'Union Africaine, qui sont les grands acteurs....


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut distinguer sujet apparent et sujet réel, et de même attribut apparent et attribut réel.

_tous les grands acteurs *que* sont X, Y et Z ↔ X, Y et Z sont les grands acteurs.
tous les grands acteurs *qui* sont X, Y et Z ↔ Tous les grands acteurs sont X, Y et Z_.



SergueiL said:


> On ne peut pas écrire : _tous les acteurs sont l'OIF, l'Union Africaine_...


Mais si, on peut… Pourquoi ne serait-ce pas possible ?


----------



## SergueiL

Parce qu’une telle phrase n’aurait pas de sens.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bien sûr que si, mais ce serait peut-être plus clair avec un deux-points :

_Tous les grands acteurs sont : l'OIF, l'Union africaine…_


----------



## SergueiL

La phrase dont on parle ne comporte pas de deux-points.
Sans cela et sous cette forme (Tous les grands acteurs sont l'OIF...), je maintiens qu'elle n'a pas beaucoup de sens. Ou pas d'utilité si tu préfères.


----------

